# how to find a filed Mexican will



## ukwildcat (May 8, 2011)

I am currently living in US but did live in Mexico for a while. Recently a friend died and there's some indication that I was included in his will but the family is not willing to turn over a copy; in fact, they are not even willing to acknowledge that there is a will.

Can a person go to the local courthouse in Guadalajara and search for a filed will like in the US? Anybody know how to do this? Do you have to send an abogado/notario or can a regular person get a search done?

Thanks.


----------

